# hey to everyone



## fabgreen (Jul 20, 2008)

hi 
im pretty new to all this - and to leo keeping. ive currently got 2 femles and 1 male. going to get more when i have the cash and the room. im also really interested in blue-tongued skinks.
if anyone would like to chat or friend me and offer any advice itd be much apreciated.
cheers guys
vikz


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, i'm new to all this aswell. Got a house full of new pets. Just got my first tarantula, a chilean rose. Getting a red knee next followed by a pair of royal pythons once i get their 4 foot tank. Missus wants tortoises aswell so getting her a pair and a tortoise table for xmas. Should be fun learning about all these. They'll join my rats and chipmunks and the missus has 2 rabbits and a gerbil farm. I'm more into the exotic animals and only just venturing into the realms of spiders and reptiles. Looking forward to it. Good luck with getting the skinks. Saw some in my local exotic store. Look great. 

Chris


----------



## vipergeckomaniac (Jan 25, 2009)

EM IL HELP LOL EVEN THOUGH I HAVENT HAD REPTILE FOROUM FOR THAT LONG I KNOW HOW TO USE AND IM VERY EXPERIENCED WITH REPTILES:welcome:


----------

